# Prototype (PC): 15 to 20 FPS & Lag



## universal.ink (Jul 17, 2010)

Hey. I have been playing prototype recently and have had alot of issues with the FPS and Lag in game. When i play the game is very slow, and lags out quiet alot, especially if sprinting or flying. I am curious as to why this is and how i can fix it. The game has run semi-perfectly before but as far as i can tell (system requirements lab also agree) i should be able to play this game on max settings.
I have monitored my cpu, gpu and ram while playing. Both my GPU and CPU sit in 45 to 51 degrees celsius. My GPU doesnt go over 35% of its capability. My ram uses up 70 to 80% of its capacity also.
I have used adaware and avg to scan for Malware, viruses and spyware.
Any ideas people?

My computer Spec are as follows:
9600GT Black Pearl Edition
2.6GHz Dual Core
2GB Ram
32 Bit Vista Home Edition

Also i have had a previous black pearl sent away and was replaced with this one. Same models, both 9600gt. Current GPU is a tested replacement.


----------



## manic (Aug 2, 2005)

What power supply are you running? Wattage and brand.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

What was the problem with the old graphics card that you replaced?

Have you only had this problem since installing the new replacement card?

What's the CPU usage in Task Manager during the periods of lag?

What in-game graphics settings are you using (AA, textures, resolution, etc), and have you tried lowering any of them?


----------



## universal.ink (Jul 17, 2010)

My PSU is a Cooler master 650W Extreme power plus.

My previous 9600gt would supposedly cause drivers to fail. This would rarely happen by itself but would happen after very regularly if playing a game or watching a video in full screen. It would cause dvds to stop and have to be restarted. I couldnt take it anylonger and could not find a fix after about 10 months to a year so i sent it away to be tested and had it replaced.
I did not have prototype when i had the last card, although i played assassins creed and the directx 10 version would screw up alot. For example forgetting to load walls. heres a link to a screen cap i took of this: 
http://www.xfire.com/profile/drags2/screenshots/?view#50864425
in short the card was faulty. no matter what drivers i used the problem never went away.

It does max out every now and then, i have not seen this happen during the lag or very rarely. The cpus tend to sit in the 90 to 97% usage. This was monitored through Nvidea monitor and performance software as well as task manager. 

1680 by 1080 is my native. I have dropped it to 800 X 600 and also right down to 640 by 400.... with these setting there was more lag.. lol
No Vsync or Anti-aliasing. All graphic content and shadows on low

The one thing I have not done is re-install the game. Im thinking it could be an error during installation. Nothing else comes to mind.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Uninstall the game and your graphics driver, then reboot and install the latest driver from http://www.nvidia.com/object/win7-winvista-32bit-258.96-whql-driver.html

Reboot again and reinstall the game.

If you've got any other programs running in the background while playing Prototype, close them down and disable your security software temporarily.

Defrag your hard drive and make sure it has at least 15% free space.

Check the Startup list in msconfig and the Processes tab in Task Manager to see if there's anything that can be disabled. There could be something running hidden in the background that is pushing up the CPU usage. Post back with the full list or a screenshot if you're not sure what any of the processes are.


----------



## universal.ink (Jul 17, 2010)

I have uninstalled the 9600 and upon reboot windows has found some rugged drivers that seem to be holding on better than the last. They are quiet old; 8.17.12.5896 compared to the latest; 258.96

Havnt reinstalled the game yet, had a sound issue with the computer. drivers conflicted with avg. anyway ill do that tonight and reply weather there was a difference.

I defraged my hard drive about a week ago, after having installed the game. Game booster also checked the folder and has found the files on the computer to not be fragmented. I will do another defrag in a moment. - I have well over the minimum 15 percent required for the defrag to work.

I use a program called gamebooster to shutdown all unneeded processes.I have done this manually before i found this program. I tend to get just over a 100 meg free when using the program.

Thank you for your help so far


----------



## universal.ink (Jul 17, 2010)

Hey i have reinstalled prototype and have found the sound is now like that from the chipmunks and the lag persists


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Disable Gamebooster. It might be closing down a process or service that is needed. Also, disable your antivirus and close any other programs that are running.

2gb is plenty for Prototype, so you shouldn't need Gamebooster. I've got 2gb RAM and can run Prototype at about 60fps with several other programs running in the background, no problems with RAM or slowdown.


----------



## universal.ink (Jul 17, 2010)

Hey. Yeap did that, turned off game booster and closed AVG and Ad-aware. I'm still only getting 26 fps at most. Although i get 60 on loading screen 
This is with nothing else running except for the nvidea monitor. I turned V sync of again and that gave me abotu a 1 ro 3 fps increase.


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

universal.ink said:


> I have uninstalled the 9600 and upon reboot windows has found some rugged drivers that seem to be holding on better than the last. They are quiet old; 8.17.12.5896 compared to the latest; 258.96


Wanted to point out nVidia's driver system.

8.17.1*2.5896

258.96*

Seems to me, the system just installed the exact same drivers back.


----------



## universal.ink (Jul 17, 2010)

interesting, thanks for pointing that out. Any ideas?


----------



## universal.ink (Jul 17, 2010)

alright! Iv done it HAHA. I unistalled my drivers and then had to restart. upon restarting vista tried to install the latest drivers. i then installed 8.17.11.9745 drivers. 197.45
They are working a treat, no lag and no issues at all with the game prototype, including the sound issues many people have had.


----------

